# Husky Model HSK189



## Starshina (Oct 22, 2006)

I found this on the Home Depot website.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccecaddjeidjhkecgelceffdfgidglo.0&MID=9876Husky 20 Million Power Series Spotlight

If that's 20 million candle power for $29.95, it sounds like it might be a pretty good deal.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 23, 2006)

it's another thor rebadge, but a nice looking one, looks like the size of a 10MCP thor but they threw in a 120W bulb... I'm gona have to go check that out, at only $30, that's hard to pass up...


----------



## larryk (Oct 23, 2006)

They added a small LED area light in the front of the handle also.


----------



## LGCubana (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm exchanging one of them today. After 40 hrs, I gave up on waiting for the charge light to start blinking. The manual states 30-35 hrs. for the initial charge. The included AC adapter only has an output of 300mah. So it can take forever & a day to charge.

They recommend against using the car adapter for charging (as it will shorten the life of the battery) & (for safety reasons) to only use the low beam when plugged into the car's lighter plug.

Like the Thor's, you can reverse the wiring to give you the "turbo" high beam.

It's going to be tight, But I think that (with some modding) it might accomodate an HID upgrade.


----------



## woodrow (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I was very sad after reading Soloman's thread and then clicking on Spectra Labs 1300 watt 75lb searchlight and not having an extra 10 grand anywhere on my desk. For $30.00 it will be nice to take away some of the pain.

One nice thing about really liking flashlights, If you win the lottery, you can buy a few REALLY COOL ONES and still have a lot of money left over.


----------



## LGCubana (Oct 25, 2006)

Not good news. I'm on my 2nd unit. like the 1st unit, this one doesn't blink when fully charged. 

I did the initial charge for 36.5 hrs.

I'm contemplating using a 1 amp AC adapter. As I believe that the stock 300mAH's trickle charge maybe the culprit.


----------



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

any follow up?


----------



## LGCubana (Nov 22, 2006)

rfii said:


> any follow up?


Negatives;
2 units tried & both failed to indicate a full charge. 

I was unable to fully disassemble the unit. The grip (which is all plastic) looks to be designed to snap together & has no visible way to be opened without breaking it. So no go on the internal ballast/HID upgrade as well.

Pluses:
The wiring for "High" was able to fire up a 35w HID. 

The 2nd unit had a very good beamshot; minimal artifacts.

I got mine for <$20. Got to love promos & coupons.


Conclusions:
For $30 - $35, I would pass.


----------



## dwminer (Nov 22, 2006)

The directions my be wrong on the 300ma charger light blinking. The 300ma charge may be a continuous charger. 
Dave


----------



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

lgcubano,

How do you think it compared to say the thor 15mcp? I am not gonna upgrade the thing with HID or anything else. All i need is good focused throw at about 80-100 feet for a circle of roughly 5-7 feet diameter. I started a thread sorta about this as well, but I would really appreciate your input on this item.


----------



## LGCubana (Nov 22, 2006)

Like the Thor, the reflector is a hit or miss. I've had my hands on 2 units of both the Cyclops & the husky. In both cases, the second unit 's reflector was better.

The Cylcops & the Husky are in 2 differant categorys.










The Husky has good output(brightness) & throw. The Thor Cyclops (w/HID upgrade) has the "Dammmnnnn..." factor. :naughty: 

I've only used the Husky to illuminate a tree that was about 35' away. From that distance the diameter of the hotspot was over 10'. It had lumens to spare.

If the Cyclops (which costs $30) is too big for your application, The Husky could be a good alternative. But as I've stated before, the lack of a full charge indication is my only caveat.


----------



## rfii (Nov 22, 2006)

hmmm... 
I don't have the know-how or time to do an HID mod. 
1) Would you still recommend an unmodified cyclops over a husky? 
2) Should I check ebay for that cyclops? 
3) What do you mean by the reflector is a hit or miss?

Thanks! Really fast replies!


----------



## kinseykaylor (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get one of these? I just want it for a host, I like the form and size.
I called three Home Depots and they were all out.


----------



## LGCubana (Nov 23, 2006)

rfii said:


> hmmm...
> I don't have the know-how or time to do an HID mod.
> 1) Would you still recommend an unmodified cyclops over a husky?
> 2) Should I check ebay for that cyclops?
> ...


 
I read your thread. The Cyclops would be better.

Neither unit allows you to run on A/C directly. So the Thor Cyclop's larger battery will come into play. Also the Thor recharges alot quicker than the Husky.

1. Yes
2. If you have a local Costco; check them 1st. The shipping charge is what kills the overall value of the Thor CyClops 15MCP.
3. The reflectors can have imperfections. Which can create a less than spherical hotspots. But for your application, this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## risc999 (Aug 4, 2009)

:mecry:Anyone have an idea where to get a new battery? Looks like they were bought by B&D.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 4, 2009)

You'll have to open up the light and see what size battery is being used. It's probably a 7A SLA which is available at any hobby or battery store.


----------

